# Sleep regression at age of 26 months, what to do?



## Natasha2605

This has been going on for about five nights now and it's really beginning to affect my health. I have a constant headache and when I get headaches I'm physically sick. She just will not stay asleep. 

Summer goes to bed about 6.45 latest ish. Woke at about 10pm just as I fell asleep. Wakes for milk at about 2am (used to be 5am) then come 5am the tantrums and screaming starts because she wants in my bed. And when I say scream, I mean she screams blue murder. This morning/ night we put her back to bed about eight times in the space of an hour before she finally stayed put.

It's affecting her behaviour because she's obviously tired therefore tends to play up a bit more. I'm not sure if I can do anything to help or just got to play it out.

Should add she cannot come into our bed because she wakes Maci up continuously. Summer loves her sleep, or did. Just unsure if I can do anything to help or not but by god we're all feeling the strain. Times like this I wish I drunk coffee for my energy! :sleep:


----------



## jaybee

Tobi went through a poor sleeping patch at this time too... I thought it was a reaction to my pg, but around that time his speech suddenly came on in leaps and bounds. He started talking in sentences, he learnt to count much higher, he started congnitive thinking (working out how to solve problems). he also redeveloped some separation anxiety.... He needed his comforter with him ALL the time! 

The poor sleeping lasted for about 6 weeks, with three wakes a night, staying awake for up to two hours a time. 
Then suddenly, he stopped and just slept through. We didn't do anything due to the separation thing.


----------



## hattiehippo

Try a later bedtime or cut her daytime sleep down?

Tom had a really bad sleep regression at 26 months - we had 2 weeks solid of him being awake for 3 hours in the night usually from 1am to 4am which was a killer. But it was caused by a combination of sleeping too much in the day and his back molars moving into the gums.

We cut his daytime sleep to no more than 90 mins (now its down to 60 at 2 1/2) and that helped together with putting his bedtime back to 7.30pm.


----------



## hattiehippo

Also agree with Jaybee - it could be a developmental leap too. Tom's sleeping and behaviour go totally off the wall every time his brain makes a big leap with speech or processing.


----------



## Natasha2605

She doesn't nap during the day ever so that's not an issue!

Maybe the development thing, her speech is coming on amazing again and she's learnt new shapes for the first time last couple of days. It's just frustrating!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Ihsan isn't a great sleeper, never has been but he got even worse a few months ago. We started doing way more activities as his energy levels were through the roof. I think from the developmental point of view, there's not a lot you can do to settle them until they come through it :/ Ihsan's much better again now, hopefully your lo will settle back down soon too. :)


----------



## Rachel S

I would also suggest more physical activity so she is really tired. Darcey went through a really weird sleeping stage recently that lasted for a few weeks; waking up for milk or just waking up during the night and early mornings and we cut back her afternoon nap and uped her physical activities. We go swimming a lot, running in the park etc, or on the swings and slides etc and that has seemed to help.


----------



## Weezie123

I'm assuming Maci is in your bed? Is she waking Maci up because of moving around? Could you put her mattress on the floor of your room? She probably can't understand why Maci is with you but she can't be. X


----------



## Natasha2605

No Maci sleeps in her basket by our bed. Summer is a funny sleeper. Shouts, tickles you, strokes your face, all while she's sleeping. 

She's been much better last night, woke at 5 for her milk and that was it. Fingers crossed that'll be it for now! xx


----------



## aliss

We've been going through this too, same age.

Apparently 26 months is an average time (around 21-30 months, 26 months most common) to be teething back molars. Have you considered this? Would make sense with the wanting more milk/screaming when put down.


----------

